# What is the WORST thing about raising a golden retriever?



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Now just to be clear, this isnt a thread for hating on goldens, ive just never lived with one, and im highly interested in raising one myself some day and i already know how wonderful they are and all the great things about them, but i was curious what are the bad things with the breed as well?

Ive already heard about some of the medical issues that can happen, but im talking about behavior and day to day life with a golden. what are the cons of the breed basicly. so i know what the worst to expect is from raising a golden as a puppy


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Con - Land Shark stage as puppies until adult teeth come in. They use their mouths like hands and mouth everything including your hands and arms. This usually lasts until around 4-5 mo old. Uck! Train, train..their minds are open to everything, learn basic skills easily and need to meet and do new things every day for an all round personality.

Con - Around 5 mo they may experience a fear stage where noises, machines, metal things, flags,,,may scare them. You slowly try to teach them their fears are not founded and help them learn to trust you more.


Con - Teenage times 6-? They go from obedient and great learners to trying to push boundries and forget their training. This is the time you go back and reinforce the basics over and over. They go nuts over new people, new dogs...love everybody! But this they outgrow as they mature and their brains catch up to their actions!

Con - They get bored as pups easily, so the old addage A Tired Dog is a Good Dog applies. If left on their own they can get into everything they shouldn't, dig holes to China in your yard, re-arrange your landscaping in a day and chew anything they can find to shreads. It is your committment to your dog to keep him/her supplied with things to do, mental games to play and basic training at a class to teach your pup what is acceptable or not.

Temperment in your pup makes a big difference in what/if any degree of diffiiculty you will have. Some are more low-keyed, some more high strung, but all need to be kept supervised and active until they mature. Puppies of our breed are the most rewarding and challenging of babes. They will make you smile every day and push you to your limits. They are a lifetime committment, yet when all comes together and you have a mature dog, a companion, a dog who will be your heart and soul, it is worth all the many hours you will give as a puppy. They honestly are such great dogs once you have one you will have one your entire life.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Deber said:


> Con - Land Shark stage as puppies until adult teeth come in. They use their mouths like hands and mouth everything including your hands and arms. This usually lasts until around 4-5 mo old. Uck! Train, train..their minds are open to everything, learn basic skills easily and need to meet and do new things every day for an all round personality.
> 
> Con - Around 5 mo they may experience a fear stage where noises, machines, metal things, flags,,,may scare them. You slowly try to teach them their fears are not founded and help them learn to trust you more.
> 
> ...


Ahh thats good to know! my current girl i got when she was young, but around a year old. she didnt chew or dig or anything really. the only issue i had with her was potty training, but once she learned that, and basic commands, she has been super low maintenance. im sure i have it super easy with her compared to what ill be getting from any other puppy


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Did I tell you about their love of water? Anything that holds water is fair game! Waterbowls, wet holes in the ground, lakes, swimming pools, if it has water, they love this. They are also people dogs, so make great camping, hikeing, boating, fishing dogs. Where you go they will want to go and be fine. They will sleep easily in a tent, or in a hotel. Again, where you are, they want to be. 

We took our 4 & 7 mo old camping. I was a little nervous, but dogs did great on leash and free run. They stayed with us and were such good little campers I can't wait to do this again.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

A big one with our Buddy was being STUBBORN!!!!!!! When he was a pup he would go for a walk, when he didn't want to go any further he would "plant" himself on the pavement and refuse to move. It took our whole family to move him. LOL!!! We did look like "quite the sight"!


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Those eyes!! When they figure out they have done something wrong they give you this look with those big brown eyes and you just cant stay mad!


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, I have to agree with all the cons, but as they mature (in general) Golden's will ADORE you; just want to be LOVED by you....seem to be willing to do ANYTHING for you. Super friendly and just plain funny dogs. I am hooked! Good luck to you!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

The amount of work they take. Its like having a baby for the first time. Everyone tells you and warns you and you think you are prepared and then REALITY! Even having dogs my entire life from puppies to grown dogs, both our rescues adopted about at about 6 months old and over a year apart, drove me to tears on accosion and distration at others.

Of course, now I wouldn't have it any other way. but, OMG the work!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shutterwolf said:


> Ive already heard about some of the medical issues that can happen, but im talking about behavior and day to day life with a golden. what are the cons of the breed basicly. so i know what the worst to expect is from raising a golden as a puppy


Medical issues _are_ the worst. Hands down.  And that's major things like cancer. Or minor maintenance necessary things like allergies, thyroid issues, eye problems, and joint problems. 

I read something yesterday... and wished that I had enough time and money to bring a new dog home right now.... 

This ad is about a yellow lab, but it might as well have been written about a normal average golden retriever in the average home... who hasn't received enough attention, handling, training, and patience from the owners.  



> Owen is a 3 1/2 year old yellow lab with energy to spare. His owners just welcomed a baby to their home and can no longer give him the attention he needs and deserves. Owen needs owners who have boundless patience and experience with challenging dogs. (He is very much like his movie counterpart, Marley). He has been through two obedience courses and an agility course; he knows basic commands and walks well on a leash but often loses focus. He is crated when his owners aren't home, or if they are home and can't keep their eyes on him. His favorite game is to grab a shoe, rip the insole out and chew it up. He also likes to destroy pillows and rip the tags out of any clothing left within jaws-reach. These behaviors are easier to correct if Owen is vigorously exercised. He gets very excited when people come to the house, barking and jumping. He gets along well with other dogs (he lives with a pitbull/lab mix) and is trained on an invisible fence. He has never had an accident in the house. Through Owen weighs in at 80 pounds, he thinks he is a lap dog. He loves to lay on top of you, or in your lap. He sleeps in his owners' bed (or in his crate). He is very sweet and silly - just a tad relentless in his pursuit of affection. His owners want to find a loving family without small children, who is able to provide Owen with vigorous exercise, firm discipline and lots of attention. If you think you could provide a permanent home, please contact Maggie or Will at the numbers listed above. Please note: This is a courtesy posting. Please contact the OWNERS at the numbers listed above.


Lemme see... my Jacks was a perfect puppy who never had an accident in the house. He came home potty trained. <- I was amazed, because my experience with the previous goldens in our home was it took at least 5-7 months before I felt they understood that they couldn't hide their poop in the laundry pile and our family room entryway was not their special pee spot. 

Jacks was also the first golden puppy who learned his "place" in the house very easily. He was absolutely content to run downstairs to lie quietly in my room or on my bed during the day. <- We were amazed, because the previous boys were constantly underfoot and either pooping in the laundry pile or peeing in the family room or dumpster diving in the the kitchen or bathroom wastebaskets, or chewing on things they shouldn't (Charmy and Danny liked the taste of the chair legs in the kitchen, Sammy chewed on anything - worst thing being a AA battery that burnt his mouth and thankfully he spit it out before it burnt anything else). And of course, if there was nothing to chew on, they would be barking, squeaking, breathing on legs, and panting. :wave:

Jacks was also our first golden who rarely to never makes any noises. He doesn't bark. He doesn't even squeak. Or grunt. Danny was always a vocal dog, and as he got up in age and a bit senile, he became even more vocal. Sammy always was constant barking, howling, talking, bellowing his entire life. I'll never forget the time he had his neutering surgery (he was 10) and we could hear him bellowing from the parking lot. He was out of it, so of course he had to talk the entire time.

Jacks was also our first golden in a while who took to walking without dragging us. We would fight over who had to walk Sammy who would either DRAG our arms out of the sockets or he would go all rubber neck and slip his collar. Said dragging and rubbernecking was something we experienced to a lesser extent with Danny and Charmy.

Jacks also learned his border training and became trustworthy off leash in the yard by the time he was 5 or 6 months. That was INSANE considering the two previous goldens were 5 years old before they gained that same amount of trust. Danny had two bad elbows, but that didn't stop him from trying to run - and run like the wind - every chance he got.

^^^^ What I'm saying is that sometimes you get really lucky and have a very easy to live with golden. Odds are though you will have the _other_ kind that teaches you to have a good sense of humor about dog ownership.

ETA - Oh and I should say that even my perfect Jacks put a gray hair or two on my head. The one I'll never forget is driving down a dirt road and having him jump right out the open passenger window. He'd landed in some leaves on the side of the road and gave the guys in the tailgating truck behind me a heart attack.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Excessive Greeting Disorder. 

Still, at 11 years old, Daisy can get crazy when we have visitors, or when she goes to see someone she likes but hasn't seen for awhile. In fact, just last month, she smacked her head against my sister's jaw, wasn't pretty :uhoh: I've been able to train a lot of things with Daisy, but have never been able to curb her enthusiasm for the greeting ... she loves to say hello.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

For me, the worst thing about raising Remington is the constant sod/grass/stick eating. He always needs to have something in his mouth and although it's cute...it's scary. So far, he hasn't gotten sick at all from it but we have to watch him like a hawk. It definitely is like having a infant/toddler. 
But, he is worth the worry.


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

Agree with previously posted cons... and will say that for the most part, you will go thru these paces with almost any pup or rescue....

We bring Goldens into our lives knowing full well the medical issues that will follow. 

Having said that.... the one thing that was my biggest frustration came at the end of both my boy's lives.... when they became too sick to stand on their own. That is the one time when I always wish my Golden was a lap dog, small enough to scoop up in my arms and carry to comfort or safety. 

But alas, even a small Golden is always too big for me to carry alone. 

Enjoy every moment with your new little life......


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

_Did I tell you about their love of water? Anything that holds water is fair game! Waterbowls, wet holes in the ground, lakes, swimming pools, if it has water, they love this_.

I should have been warned earlier! I bought my girls one of those large automatic watering bowls- pure joy for them, HUGE MESS for me! LOL They loved that they could splash and splash and splash and the water just kept coming! We have that put up now LOL


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

+1 to what Deber and Megora said.
I'll only add that some can be very high energy and need LOTS of exercise, leadership, and attention.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

As most have said the health issues are the worst. One thing that has been brought up and asked me is the amout goldens shed. Our first two girls really shed alot, our current girls only about half as much. 
Sometimes I wonder if Goldens aren't on some vacuum cleaner manufacturer payroll. LOL.

Mike


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

When Amber was a puppy, my hands were always covered with bandaids from her little shark teeth. She got over chewing me, but she has never gotten over her love of chewing paper. Or socks. She shreds our newspaper if we don't get it and immediately put it up high. My wife calls us the dog train when I move around with two dogs in line behind me -- they go everywhere with me if they are allowed to. Oh, yes, she loves to play in her water dish, so there are constant puddles on the floor beside it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

For us, it's simply knowing that one day you will say goodbye to that sweet little puppy in your arms because their lives are just too short. Yet we go into knowing the inevitable, knowing the health issues, knowing all the crazy things they will somehow do that scare the living daylights out of us or worry us so much--it's the good bye part that is the biggest con. Even if my dogs lived to 25 and died in their sleep--it would still be the most difficult thing about living with and loving them. Despite that big CON, it's 1000% worth it.:smooch:


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Health issues and always worrying about cancer. My first golden died of hemangiosarcoma...it almost seemed like one day he was fine; the next day he was dying. This is always in the back of my mine BUT I did it all over again. This breed is perfect for me.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

He can be stubborn at times and yes I can never have both shoe in the same place anymore but those are small things compared to all the greta things about owning or being owned by a golden. I never went through the land shark phase he was a good puppy from the get go. He has never been fearful maybe because he is socialized in many and I mean many different places because of where I live. The only thing I would change...his social butterfly ways. He thinks everyone is a freind that will love him to death.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree with Dallas Gold, wishing they lived longer.
I think all the issues posted above pretty much apply to really raising any puppy, no matter which breed. 
I was really lucky with all my goldens, not too stubborn, easily potty trained and trained otherwise. Of course puppies go through a stubborn phase, a destructive phase, but every pup does and really, I would not want to miss a minute of it. I think it does take a real dog person to take everything in stride and not give up when a little problem arises. Our furbabies depend on us to teach them, take care of them and love them. In return we get the ultimate unconditional love, that in my opinion, no human can give like a dog does. Every minute I have with my dogs is so worth it!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

*SHEDDING
*
I wish I could just push a button and all dog hair that wasn't attached to a follicle would disappear.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My cat sheds more than my golden. And his fur is unvacuumable because it sticks like glue to carpet, and even putting blankets through the wash doesn't remove all that sticky glue short-haired domestic cat coat. 

^ That established, Jacks did just go through a coat blow for the past couple months. I was changing my pillowcases every other day because of the hefty layer of fur he'd leave behind. :bowl: It's now calmed down to minimal to no shedding again, thank God.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I think the biggest things are these (Not in any particular order):

1. Shedding

2. Health issues (even if you go to a reputable breeder, you are bound to have some kind of health issue somewhere down the line. Usually cancer).

3. Landshark stage as puppies and teenage stage.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> Excessive Greeting Disorder.
> 
> Still, at 11 years old, Daisy can get crazy when we have visitors, or when she goes to see someone she likes but hasn't seen for awhile. In fact, just last month, she smacked her head against my sister's jaw, wasn't pretty :uhoh: I've been able to train a lot of things with Daisy, but have never been able to curb her enthusiasm for the greeting ... she loves to say hello.



my current pit mix does that and her head is a bit harder then that of a golden, so when she whomps you, you really feel it! lol


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

MikeS said:


> As most have said the health issues are the worst. One thing that has been brought up and asked me is the amout goldens shed. Our first two girls really shed alot, our current girls only about half as much.
> Sometimes I wonder if Goldens aren't on some vacuum cleaner manufacturer payroll. LOL.
> 
> Mike


i live in a house with a few australian shepherds, and a leonberger... im the one who has to vacuum usually... so i know what thats like and am totally ready for it haha


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Megora said:


> My cat sheds more than my golden. And his fur is unvacuumable because it sticks like glue to carpet, and even putting blankets through the wash doesn't remove all that sticky glue short-haired domestic cat coat.
> 
> ^ That established, Jacks did just go through a coat blow for the past couple months. I was changing my pillowcases every other day because of the hefty layer of fur he'd leave behind. :bowl: It's now calmed down to minimal to no shedding again, thank God.


LOL my pits fur is kinda like your cats fur lol. thankfully shes mostly black, and i wear dark colors but once i get a golden, it will be a different story there, but im prepared for the shedding. had a husky when growing up, nuff said


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

There is ABSOLUTELY NO WORST thing about raising a golden retriever.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Excessive Greeting Disorder.
> 
> Still, at 11 years old, Daisy can get crazy when we have visitors, or when she goes to see someone she likes but hasn't seen for awhile. In fact, just last month, she smacked her head against my sister's jaw, wasn't pretty :uhoh: I've been able to train a lot of things with Daisy, but have never been able to curb her enthusiasm for the greeting ... she loves to say hello.


My 9 month old pup gets crazy also when we have visitors! Just yesterday my pup knocked my guests front tooth out! Guest was kneeling down pup mid jump and bam smacked heads together! 
I am new to goldens and so far the only cons I found are biting and being crazy when greeting people! I guess shedding is pretty bad and I find alot of golden hair in my food but every time I look at her she is just so beautiful I don't mind!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

For me, the biggest con would have to be the health issues. Cancer takes so many. Others have mentioned the dog hair, but I just knew I had to vacuum a lot, and keep lots of lint rollers around! And you know what? Our Buddy died 2 months ago, and I would give anything to have his dog hair around the house, water dripped on the kitchen floor where his water bowl used to be, tail wagging like crazy, knocking stuff over, because it was ALL worth it!! Goldens are such wonderful, loving animals...funny, smart, loyal, friendly..I could go on and on, but I think you get my point. You have to be willing to invest your time and patience when they're little, but they will steal and keep your heart forever!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

For me the 2 worse things are the hair and the drooling. And I mind the hair the least ofthe 2. Both Oakley and Seger drool like fountains when they are waiting for their dinner, or a treat or anything to do with food. Or when they play. I have big slops of drool on my walls from when they shake their heads and it goes flying. And I always show up at work with at least one drool stain on a leg or sleeve. I don't know if all goldens drool but for my two it's in their genes! Carol


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I would agree with all theses cons.But to me the worst is the look they give you hen you have toleave without them.It's been two years & my heart still sinks every morning as Jack watches me leave for work


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing.. my goldens are perfect. : )


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

MAYBE,not going to the bathroom by yourself, i love these dogs, but seriously, being fitted with the right dog,for you, and you for him,or her, that is my experience, but that goes for any breed.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I adopted Lola at 11 months old so I guess I by passed the terrible puppy stage- I really can not find anything con so far having Lola in my life for 6 months now. She is PURE JOY. I worry about her chances of illness as she gets older based on genetics of Goldens....:uhoh:and since I do not have any idea really of her parents background.... I will do all the preventative things I can to increase her chances of having very healthy life. All I can say is having a Golden in my life has made my life so very full and full of happiness due to her sweet loving personality.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Moose never went though the "landshark" stage. He is, however, going through his "teenage" phase in full force. He sheds soo much! I have never had a dog that shedded this much. But thats what vacuumes are for. I wouldn't trade him for anything though. I LOVE our morning snuggles, and even though sometimes I get upset if I'm trying to do something and then he is in a mood to play or be annoying, at the end of the day, it's worth it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

For me it's the hair.........and the fact that they think EVERYONE likes them and they have to greet them with such excitement.:bowl:


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> I would agree with all theses cons.But to me the worst is the look they give you hen you have toleave without them.It's been two years & my heart still sinks every morning as Jack watches me leave for work


I agree 100% with this...it's never going to get easy to leave her!


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

The landshark stage can be trained fairly easily by negative punishment, I find. I also puppy proof the house really well to save my shoes, clothes, etc. And close the bathroom door, they love to shred TP and unmentionables.

Con: They pick up EVERYTHING in their mouths. That's why I trained Watt to "drop it" by 3 months old. His 'drop it' is perfect.

Con: If you're a shy person, they will make you outgoing. Every person, every child, wants to meet a golden, and a golden wants to meet ever person and every child!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Megora said:


> ETA - Oh and I should say that even my perfect Jacks put a gray hair or two on my head. The one I'll never forget is driving down a dirt road and having him jump right out the open passenger window. He'd landed in some leaves on the side of the road and gave the guys in the tailgating truck behind me a heart attack.


OMG I completely forgot about that. Mazlon used to do that except it wasn't on a dirt road ... it was while waiting at a stop light and once when driving slowly in rush hour traffic and trotted happily down the street. Needless to say, traffic was backed up a bit more than usual that day. It took years before I felt comfortable driving with my window half way open.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I would add--lots of fur flying around the house. I haven't had this experience yet, but I've been told to expect it this spring. 

I'm looking into a new vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

baumgartml16 said:


> I agree 100% with this...it's never going to get easy to leave her!


thats why i wish money wasnt an issue... i have all the time in the world right now being unemployed so i could be with my dogs all day every day, but unfortunately i can only afford my 1 dog right now. 

on that note tho, do goldens get seperation anxiety? i do like to travel from time to time for a couple days to a couple weeks. not often of course, but when i do, will a golden be ok without me for that time? unfortunately i use amtrak to get around and they have a no dog policy....unless i can get my golden to be a service dog


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

drloripalooza said:


> The landshark stage can be trained fairly easily by negative punishment, I find. I also puppy proof the house really well to save my shoes, clothes, etc. And close the bathroom door, they love to shred TP and unmentionables.
> 
> Con: They pick up EVERYTHING in their mouths. That's why I trained Watt to "drop it" by 3 months old. His 'drop it' is perfect.
> 
> Con: If you're a shy person, they will make you outgoing. Every person, every child, wants to meet a golden, and a golden wants to meet ever person and every child!


LOL im the social outgoing person that wants to meet every golden i see any time im out somewhere. made a point to say hi to all goldens i possibly could at the bay area pet expo this past weekend! 

will post pics on my flickr of that shortly and post the link here somewhere.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Shutterwolf, you said you can only afford one dog at this time and you have a pitmix, right? So, are you asking about having a golden in the future?
OH, never mind, just read your original post again,lol. Somehow I can edit a post, but can never delete one.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

My golden boy turns 5 this April, and i have to say that he is now what you think of when you think of a golden retriever. I will not lie, the puppy stage about drove me nuts. Everyone is right, if you can get past the puppy stage, that first year, you will be so glad that you did get a golden puppy.

The worst thing is the shedding. Also that tail will clear a coffee table in like 2 seconds. lol But for every bad thing that you might hear, there are 10 things that make raising a golden retriever so worth it. I love my calm boy, but I also really did enjoy the puppy stage. Just hide your shoes  lol They will carry anything and everything in their mouths. My boy would bring me things just because he could. 

Also, be ready for a big lap dog. They love to be near you. My boy is happiest when laying on the couch with his head in my lap. Good luck in your search. I promise you, if you get a golden, you will NEVER regret it. Some days you will want to pull your hair out, but NEVER will you regret your choice.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> but i was curious what are the bad things with the breed as well?


Thinking ... thinking ... hm ... thinking .........

I can't come up with anything! LOL


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

The worst thing is how quickly they grow. I swear I blinked and he went from an 8 pound fluff ball to a 61 pound dog. He's still very much a puppy at heart though.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

wmag said:


> My 9 month old pup gets crazy also when we have visitors! Just yesterday my pup knocked my guests front tooth out! Guest was kneeling down pup mid jump and bam smacked heads together!
> I am new to goldens and so far the only cons I found are biting and being crazy when greeting people! I guess shedding is pretty bad and I find alot of golden hair in my food but every time I look at her she is just so beautiful I don't mind!


Oh sh*t. Ohhhh, I'm so sorry, I laughed out loud at the 2nd sentence, I did !! What is wrong with me, I think it just made me feel better. I'm so sorry.

Oh my :curtain:


----------



## Sandy's Momma (Jan 12, 2012)

the hair!!!! Goldens shed like crazy and you will find hair EVERYWHERE. As for health problems, my Sandy didn't really have any and she lived to 13. Maybe we were just lucky. 
Sandy was also very stubborn! if she didn't want to walk in the direction i wanted to, she would put on the brakes and not move until i really yanked on her leash. 
They are the most loyal, lovable dogs and to own one is life-changing!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

They don't live long enough.  
Ours have averaged 14 years with us and that is just not long enough.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Shutterwolf, you said you can only afford one dog at this time and you have a pitmix, right? So, are you asking about having a golden in the future?
> OH, never mind, just read your original post again,lol. Somehow I can edit a post, but can never delete one.


haha yea just doin my homework for the breed well before hand so i know what im getting into. ive only seen the pictures and met them out at a park or beach or expo or dog show. never in a home situation, except for an ex of mine had one that was out of control but it was the owners fault not the dog...so i cant really base the breed off of that one dog  

i really wish i could get one tomorow tho, but unfortunately it wont be for a long time


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

THANK YOU for all the replies.  i now know a good idea of what to expect, and ill make sure to stock up on toys and a bag-less vacuum before getting a golden haha  

as far as the health side of things, are those pet insurance plans any good? 

also are there any golden owners in the central cali area? my girl is super high energy so it would be great for a high energy golden that needs someone to play with as long as they can handle rough play. she likes to pounce and use her mouth for nipping a bit lol... all in a playful mannor, never any agression.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh sh*t. Ohhhh, I'm so sorry, I laughed out loud at the 2nd sentence, I did !! What is wrong with me, I think it just made me feel better. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Oh my :curtain:


Thats ok I am sure in time we will laugh too!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

drloripalooza said:


> Con: If you're a shy person, they will make you outgoing. Every person, every child, wants to meet a golden, and a golden wants to meet ever person and every child!


Oh how true that is. I know all my neighbors because of Mazlon and I know ALL the kids because of Mazlon.

On Halloween, Mazlon planted herself by the front door waiting for all the kids that she was sure were coming solely to pet and play with her.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

The only real con I can think of is the shedding, but unless your a neat freak it's manageable.

I don't consider the land shark, digging, outgoing personality, and health issues a con. Half is part of puppy hood and many breeds share those traits, my sheltie was a worse land shark and she did a number on the chewing... Health issues are cropping up more and more in all breeds. And there is no guarantees - been down the health road with cats and dogs of other breeds.

Nope - shedding is the only real con I can think of... but of course I am just a bit biased!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Excessive Greeting Disorder.
> 
> Still, at 11 years old, Daisy can get crazy when we have visitors, or when she goes to see someone she likes but hasn't seen for awhile. In fact, just last month, she smacked her head against my sister's jaw, wasn't pretty :uhoh: I've been able to train a lot of things with Daisy, but have never been able to curb her enthusiasm for the greeting ... she loves to say hello.



JoEllen, this is Sienna to a T. Makes it really hard to have people over, especially play dates for my son.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Excessive Greeting Disorder.


THIS!!!! Mosby is only 5 months, but we've been going to puppy classes twice a week since he was 10 weeks old, and this is the ONLY THING that hasn't sunk in, and I have accepted that it likely never will. He's already getting to be a big boy, and we live near a lot of elderly people and small children, so we just really really have to watch that the EGD doesn't get the best of him around them.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Shutterwolf said:


> LOL im the social outgoing person that wants to meet every golden i see any time im out somewhere. made a point to say hi to all goldens i possibly could at the bay area pet expo this past weekend!
> 
> will post pics on my flickr of that shortly and post the link here somewhere.


Hey--are you Josh? I'm Kathleen, the one who was hoping to meet up with people at the front door of the Expo (and then was late!  ). I live on the Peninsula. I take my dogs to most of the dog parks around here--especially Foster City and San Mateo's Third Avenue park. If you want to meet up, let me know.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Excessive Greeting Disorder.
> 
> Still, at 11 years old, Daisy can get crazy when we have visitors, or when she goes to see someone she likes but hasn't seen for awhile. In fact, just last month, she smacked her head against my sister's jaw, wasn't pretty :uhoh: I've been able to train a lot of things with Daisy, but have never been able to curb her enthusiasm for the greeting ... she loves to say hello.


That is why Hali flunked her CGC, she passed everything with flying colors except the greeting. (Partly my fault too as I didn't realize I could give her any commands)


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

*What is the WORST thing about raising a golden retriever?*

Having to say goodbye after such a short life 

Pete


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Shutterwolf said:


> i live in a house with a few australian shepherds, and a leonberger... im the one who has to vacuum usually... so i know what thats like and am totally ready for it haha


Where are the leonberger photos!!! One of my best friends rescued one years ago and he was the biggest sweetheart! Loved that dog! And you wanna talk fur everywhere!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I think a con for a young golden (although nothing trumps fur!) is that you really cannot miss more than a day of exercise. My 5 year old has been home sick with a cold and my husband is traveling so I pretty much laid on the couch with the sickie all day yesterday. My collie puppy was pestering me pretty bad by bedtime to play and it reminded me that while it's really hard to take a day off with any large active dog, a colllie isn't nearly as bad as a golden. If you need to take a sick day or two, a young golden will really make you pay. They really do need mental stimulation as well as physical activitiy (more than just throwing the ball for 10 minutes) on a daily basis.


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Shedding. Hands down. I remember thinking when Phoebe was 5 months "I am lucky because she barely sheds" then...BAM! Hair EVERY WHERE! All over the bed (yes she gets to sleep with us), all over the couch...every where! I even wake up in the morning picking a piece of her hair out of my mouth lol.

Not to mention the clothes! I am trying to cut back on black clothing as I always have her hair on me some where! I joke and say I take a little bit of her to work each day lol

In the end doesnt matter how many flaws your golden has because when they snuggle up to you and look at you with those beautiful brown eyes that say "I love you" all those flaws just dissapear


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We use a slicker brush daily and don't have a problem with dog hair.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Hey--are you Josh? I'm Kathleen, the one who was hoping to meet up with people at the front door of the Expo (and then was late!  ). I live on the Peninsula. I take my dogs to most of the dog parks around here--especially Foster City and San Mateo's Third Avenue park. If you want to meet up, let me know.


haha yep! and i dont make it to the bay all that often, was hoping to meet people in the valley, or that travel to the valley  the expo was a blast, tho i never saw you or anyone else from the meetup group except the one working at the golden retriever rescue booth. met a lot of goldens and their owners, but none even knew of the group


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Where are the leonberger photos!!! One of my best friends rescued one years ago and he was the biggest sweetheart! Loved that dog! And you wanna talk fur everywhere!!!


theres a couple on my DA if you dig around lol. 

ALSO for pictures of the expo and some from the cow palace dog show, check out my flickr account. lots of golden retrievers!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Shedding is definitely horrible. We have cleaning people and our bi-weekly cost went up $20 once we got Chester.

The biting is also pretty bad in the beginning. Those shark teeth hurt. And even after the adult teeth came in, we still had issues with Chester biting when he was too excitable.

Counter surfing is another biggy. It is very hard to get them to stop.

As for health concerns, cancer definitely scares me. Cancer seems to be the cause of death in many goldens unfortunately.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

ferreira said:


> Not to mention the clothes! I am trying to cut back on black clothing as I always have her hair on me some where! I joke and say I take a little bit of her to work each day lol


Black is illegal in my house :


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

The shedding...especially with two goldens, is pretty bad...and I DO brush regularly!
Casey drools, Sam does not. When Casey shakes the drool can actually land on the ceiling and all places in between!
Knowing how much they miss you when you are not there...it is easier now that we have Samson because they keep each other company. Still, any absences over 6 hours are not appreciated.
These are all small issues in the scope of all of the wonderful things my guys bring to my life. I would not trade them for any small, neat, non shedding dog!


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

Have had Labs, and lab/bordercollie mix my Shadow, but , our latest rescue, Fargo, is so smart, so sharp, we are over whelmed by him
John did not want to adopt, but, once he saw fargo he went crazy for the dog


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> *What is the WORST thing about raising a golden retriever?*
> 
> Having to say goodbye after such a short life
> 
> Pete


Yup. That's about all I could come up with, too.


----------



## ritaandvic9550 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi please let me have your Goldie


----------

